# Licking shaved spot



## Richo (Jul 4, 2003)

Has anyone else had a problem with a cat licking a spot on his skin that was shaved?

Several weeks ago when Barnaby was at the vet they shaved a small patch on his stomach, I don't recall why. Seems he has become obsessive with licking that spot. While I don't see him doing it, the fur has not grown back but the bare spot has gotten bigger. 

I think he licks the backs of his legs bare as well, since they have been that way for a few years now, although again, I never see him licking there when he is bathing.

Is any of this an indication of a problem? While Barnaby has had some health issues, obsessive licking has never really seemed to be a problem before.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

I would watch this carefully.....not sure how to discourage it. My cat licked a spot on her back so hard she managed to get an abscess that needed surgery. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Does the area where he's licking look irritated? If not, Barnaby might be an obsessive overgroomer, especially if Barnaby has licked the fur off the backs of his legs and it's been that way for some time. Whatever little incision is at the shaved spot might have triggered the overgrooming of the area. I have an overgroomer, and the vet said it's virtually impossible at a certain point to break them of the habit. It's not harmful in Margaux's case; it's just seriously unattractive.


----------

